# powdered honey?



## patg (Nov 24, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get powdered honey?  I live in chicago but any idea would help


----------



## bear55 (Nov 24, 2014)

Several sellers of powdered honey available online.  Just google it.


----------



## patg (Nov 24, 2014)

Yea I was afraid of that.  Was hoping to do some nuts for Thanksgiving


----------



## woggie68 (Nov 24, 2014)

Try your local Wallyworld, (Walmart).  Ours has a emergency food supply area that has powdered milk, dried scrambled eggs, mashed potatoes etc.  They have #10 can, 3lbs for $10.78 ea.  That will probably be your quickest and easiest to get it for Thanksgiving.  BTW- please share your recipe with the rest of us, they sound good.


----------



## patg (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up on Wallyworld.  I will check that out.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 25, 2014)

Asian markets


----------



## patg (Nov 25, 2014)

Well looks like I will be ordering online.  Stores all around me of all sorts within a 20 mile radius either laughed and hung up or did not carry it.


----------



## patg (Nov 25, 2014)

So in a moment of clarity I called an audible and will be doing sweet and tangy bbq almonds and sugar cinnamon pecans.


----------



## smoking4fun (Jan 21, 2015)

Check out Hoosier Hill Farm (packaging location in Ft. Wayne, IN - easy drive from Chicago):

http://www.hoosierhillfarm.com/Hoos...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12


----------



## patg (Jan 22, 2015)

Will do thanks


----------

